# Two Remotes, One TiVo



## NRT (11 mo ago)

With our HD, we enjoyed having two remotes - one at each TV watching chair. We didn't experience any obvious issues, but I want to be 110% sure that we can do this with our new Edge with no programming concerns.
Thanks!


----------



## NRT (11 mo ago)

Bump!


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

NRT said:


> With our HD, we enjoyed having two remotes - one at each TV watching chair. We didn't experience any obvious issues, but I want to be 110% sure that we can do this with our new Edge with no programming concerns.
> Thanks!


I haven't tried it but I also don't see why not? I can't see any issue with it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

You might have problems trying to get 2 RF remotes working, but 1 RF and 1 IR will easily work, even 25 IR remotes if they're all set to code 0


----------



## dan_isaacs (Dec 12, 2002)

I use all my old remotes with my Edge. Only a day old, so dunno if any non vox features are limited.


----------



## bob.dixiechambers (9 mo ago)

I ordered a 2nd remote for exactly this reason, and cannot get it to pair with both remotes. I also cannot get my new remote to control my TV power/volume using the same codes that worked on remote #1. I will try switching the 2nd remote from RF to IR this weekend and try again.


----------

